# I just want to slap this person!!!



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I GOT HER FROM A MAN TODAY ON CRAIGSLIST FOR 400, THE PROBLEM IS THAT SHE WONT STOP CRYING AND ITS DRIVING ME NUTS. I WILL REHOME HER WITH HER PAPERS FOR 275 CALL LINDSAY AT SHE IS 6 WEEKS, HER PARENTS ARE BOTH WHITE AND HUGE! SHE IS A BIG PUPPY!!


What the HECK did you think a puppy would DO??? And 6 weeks? Sheesh. Poor thing

WHITE REGISTERED GERMAN SHEPHERD.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Gorgeous, big boned puppies-born on Friday the 13th - what a LUCKY bunch !! 
Puppies born Dec 13,2011.
Only 3 left ... 1 sable male 1 sable female and 1 black & tan female. These pups will be LARGE dogs ... they are 2 1/2 weeks old and almost as big as our 1 yr old cat !! They will make awesome FAMILY PROTECTORS-REHOMED AS COMPANION-PET ONLY/NOT SHOW OR BREEDING PURPOSES.... so please do not ask for papers... NO PAPERS 
Rehoming fee of $350. Cash deposit will hold till pups are old enough to go to new home. Puppies will have their 1st shots & be dewormed ...
(PICTURES TAKEN @ 2 WKS OLD ...)


You don't want us to ask for papers because you DONT have them!!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

I am going to cry from reading all these posts. How many of these pups will land in the shelter in a few months.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Black female pitbull (Houston)

she's about a year and a half old. fully grown and well trained. she is a inside/outside dog, very active. loves to play around. ( does not get along with small animals )

*i want to get rid of her b*ecause my sister has a little boy who just turned 7 and i would like for him to grow up with a puppy just as i did.
rehomeing fee of $70 or will trade for a rottweiler, german shepherd, or husky puppy.

call or text me at


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

German Shepherd for trade only
German shepherd for trade only


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Big German Shepard needs home,only 1 his birthday is august 17. He has all shots and check ups and is healthy . I had the papers but lost them. He is great with kids and other animals and loves playing. And he is a great watch dog. And is a outside dog Are inside but prefers outside. And Im asking 105 for his rehome fee. *I cannot keep him I am getting a husky.*


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Flag this guy selling germ shep for 500! Hes out of his mind! I hope no one is desperate enough to pay 500 for a german shepherd when i got a shep pup for 200!


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG! We got our dog off a yardsales site because the family couldnt give her attention anymore! I literally cant stand people who view these poor animals as disposable! I wish i could take in every unwanted gsd they are so so sweet! these people make me sick! "im getting a husky" so you have to rehome your shepherd?? UGH


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I wish I hadn't opened this thread. It is taking EVERY last ounce of my self control not to start contacting these people to tell them EXACTLY what I think of them. And some of them are dumb enough to put phone numbers.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Reading these threads makes me realize how violently aggressive I can get. LOL. I want to contact each one and give them a piece of my mind.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

DharmasMom said:


> I wish I hadn't opened this thread. It is taking EVERY last ounce of my self control not to start contacting these people to tell them EXACTLY what I think of them. And some of them are dumb enough to put phone numbers.


 Ditto!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Some people have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

PaddyD said:


> Some people have too much time on their hands.


Yeah, anybody who'd spend 3 or 4 hours watching grown men they don't even know chase a ball around a field. . .


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

what ever happened to getting a dog and placing it in its forever home??? this makes me sick... I think we should spay/neuter these humans... they may get bored and want to start trading children.. mine is too nerdy, i want a basketball player as a son.. or something along those lines.. wtf is wrong with these idiots.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Yeah, anybody who'd spend 3 or 4 hours watching grown men they don't even know chase a ball around a field. . .


I guess that also applies to:
Any athletic endeavor: more athletes I don't 'even' know
Watching movies: actors I don't know
Reading books: authors and characters I don't know
Watching TV: more actors I don't know
et cetera and so on


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Emoore said:


> Yeah, anybody who'd spend 3 or 4 hours watching grown men they don't even know chase a ball around a field. . .


Hey!!! That's ME!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

PaddyD said:


> I guess that also applies to:
> Any athletic endeavor: more athletes I don't 'even' know
> Watching movies: actors I don't know
> Reading books: authors and characters I don't know
> ...


Just sayin. . . you watch movies, we watch craigslist. Don't criticize how other people spend their downtime.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Hey!!! That's ME!!!


Well, I grew up as a Giants fan.
Then move to Massa2ships and became a Patriots fan
Let's see
which way is the wind blowing?


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> Reading these threads makes me realize how violently aggressive I can get. LOL. I want to contact each one and give them a piece of my mind.


THIS :angryfire:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Since you can't fix stupid...and you can't save the world...

Educate one person at a time.....and promote rescue/foster/shelter whenever you can.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

i want to slap this person tooo!! how about this---? a good friend of mine wants to get a 'cheap' dog from craigs list or something because her hubby is going to be working out of the country for 3 months at a time, & children are all grown up and gone. so she wants something to occupy her for a while!!oh and i forgot to mention, she abhors any animal! what do u say to this kind of person? she is soon going to b one of the lovely people who want to 'rehome' sorry get rid of puppy!


----------



## amaris (Jan 6, 2011)

bellamia said:


> i want to slap this person tooo!! how about this---? a good friend of mine wants to get a 'cheap' dog from craigs list or something because her hubby is going to be working out of the country for 3 months at a time, & children are all grown up and gone. so she wants something to occupy her for a while!!oh and i forgot to mention, she abhors any animal! what do u say to this kind of person? she is soon going to b one of the lovely people who want to 'rehome' sorry get rid of puppy!


Get a goldfish, seriously you can train them to do tricks 






look it can do agility too


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> You don't want us to ask for papers because you DONT have them!!


AKC papers arent even good as toilet paper. Its pure ***** anyway.

But yeah, thats probably a crappy breeder.

Bah, they blind human kids to force them to beg, and here we cry about dogs. Yesterday we met a person with a lab/shiitzu mix. Evidently the pup was being used as a "bait dog" for dog fights. The teeth are filed, and a 6 month pup is pushed in to a cage with larger aggressive dogs, so the big dogs can hone their killing skills on the pup.

The owner showed me pictures of the pup when she adopted it. It had open wounds and infections all over its body, especially its neck. Couldn't even stand up.

Makes this back yard breeder sound like an angel in comparison. Its a twisted world, and I am cynical.


----------



## bellamia (Feb 7, 2010)

amaris said:


> Get a goldfish, seriously you can train them to do tricks
> 
> Trained Fish Does Amazing Tricks - YouTube
> 
> look it can do agility too


good idea! but how will she b able to take it for a walk?


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> Black female pitbull (Houston)
> 
> she's about a year and a half old. fully grown and well trained. she is a inside/outside dog, very active. loves to play around. ( does not get along with small animals )
> 
> ...


this is the worst one.
disgusting.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

robinhuerta said:


> Since you can't fix stupid...and you can't save the world...
> 
> Educate one person at a time.....and promote rescue/foster/shelter whenever you can.


 
Yes, this.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

thought of this thread this morning.. was looking on CL for a large crate for a friend and found an Ad for someone asking for a cockatoo breeder said they are willing to give them their 16 yr old cockatoo free of charge so long as they write up a contract saying the "breeder" will breed their bird and give them a baby from him after it hatches... WTH? One of the ones lately that irked the **** out of me. Oh don't forget all the ones of someone asking to trade their current animal for another animal just like a stinking meal swap or something.

Oh yeah and the person today who is "selling" their great Pyrenees who was like 8 months old. This dog was an inside dog with them and they were feeding it grain free and said the person has to know the breed keep the dog on a grain free diet which costs $50 for a 24 lb bag and it went through 2 bags a month and they couldn't just leave the dog outside. Dog seems to have a good life, nice home inside on a great food.. reason for rehoming? 10 yr old daughter wasn't keeping up her end of the deal! So assuming daughter probably got to get dog if she did the feeding and taking dog outside etc.. then since she wasn't responsible we'll show her by making her get rid of the dog. Tired of parents not teaching their children anything when it comes to animals. Or a few months ago there was someone who had a long sob story about how they were getting rid of their animal and wanted a certain amount of money for it. Apparently her 8 yr old child asked for ANOTHER animal and she said fine but he would have to get rid of one of the ones he had so people had to pay a certain amount for the old animal so the 8 yr old had enough money to buy the new animal and all it's accessories since he was buying it all on his own. I fully admit that I didn't stay very graceful in my response to her. Heaven forbid you tell your child no and make them be responsible for something not like an 8 yr old doesn't change it's mind every few minutes on what it whats lets let them rotate animals out like changing their clothes UGH! sorry end of rant lol.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kaz said:


> Bah, they blind human kids to force them to beg, and here we cry about dogs.
> 
> Makes this back yard breeder sound like an angel in comparison. Its a twisted world, and I am cynical.


You can't justify evil or cruelty by saying someone else is more evil or more cruel.

And it is well-established that cruelty to humans often begins with cruelty to animals.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

THere was a girl from my university that posted on there yesterday and said "Hi! I am a college student looking for a best friend for my lab. I want a puppy NO OLDER THAN 8 weeks and NO MORE THAN 60 dollars. I would like a german shepherd or mix, husky or mix, or lab.Call me ______"

I sent her an email through our university email and told her anyone who would sell her a puppy less than 8 weeks for 60 bucks would be a crappy breeder and she would have to spend a couple hundred de worming, plus if she got a german shepherd it might turn out aggressive with hip dysplasia, and if it were mixed it could be even worse. I told her there were dogs at the shelter with known personalities that would be better. Good deed of the day.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I am so glad that I taught my children the responsibility of animal ownership....
My 5yr old grandson is involved with the dogs everyday.....he feeds, waters and helps *"twain da puppies".....*and just ask anyone on training day...which child picks up the "scooper" when a dog makes a mess.....
He literally gets upset if he is not included with the care of the dogs_......*that's my lil_ _guy!*_


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Emoore said:


> You can't justify evil or cruelty by saying someone else is more evil or more cruel.


Who is justifying anything? 

Just because a man robs a music store and another man kills and rapes a teenager, doesn't mean the thief is justified because it is a less heinous crime. 

The point I am trying to make: this is a twisted world and I am cynical.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

I know how you feel. I stay away from Craiglist, but I went there today after this article and sure enough, I found a couple that made me roll my eyes. 

+++ Malinois Puppies +++ for Trade

umbrella cockatoo trade


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Bluecatdemoness said:


> I know how you feel. I stay away from Craiglist, but I went there today after this article and sure enough, I found a couple that made me roll my eyes.
> 
> +++ Malinois Puppies +++ for Trade
> 
> umbrella cockatoo trade


I dont understand this. Trading for electronics!!! Wtf. What a jerk move.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh I've seen plenty where they are trading their pets for something else generally speakers or electronics sometimes a big ticket item for the more pricier pets. Drives me insane.


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

Emoore said:


> _"Flag this guy selling germ shep for 500! Hes out of his mind! I hope no one is desperate enough to pay 500 for a german shepherd when i got a shep pup for 200!"_


How about this one?

"I have a three month old female Anatolian Shepherd puppy available for a rehoming fee of $800. She is pinto and white. Her parents are working dogs."

For one, "pinto" is not a color. It's a coat pattern on a HORSE.
Two, $800 is NOT a "rehoming fee". That's a price of sale, and is quite steep if she doesn't have any actual breeding besides "working dogs". If you're selling the pup with papers, then she better have some [email protected] good papers. Otherwise, that's really steep. (To me.)


----------

